# Buster Wilde:Weerwolf at Large



## KaninZ (Mar 16, 2015)

Anyone remember this one? I discovered it ages ago, when it was still actively being written and I was a bored technophrenologist working later than anyone ever needs PC repairs. I thought it was sweet, poignant and hilarious at times.
  Scott Zellman really hit it out of the park with Buster. I just wish there was more!

http://www.furnation.com/busterwilde/

  He's Here. He's weer. He's shedding on the dance floor!


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 19, 2015)

2000... has it been 15 years already?

Yeah, read this one back when I'm still struggling to cope with my gayness. Can't talk about it to anyone so... comics is the only place to go.


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (May 22, 2015)

I used to read Fang, Claw and Steel (a Were/related APA self-published by a local enthusiast) wherein Buster Wilde was a regular feature. Heh, even got to see the unmodified 'rubber penis' panel that had to be censored for the regular run of the APA issue it was in ('rubber ball' instead) and finally got the joke as to why Bernard (Buster's human alter ego) found a 'ball' so disturbing. 

Had a story idea crop up after the strip with Buster (weerwolf) briefly testing the 'leather and chains' rough play fetish biz that Trey the bouncer enjoyed (and did not enjoy seeing Buster in leather and chains thus!), partly involving my own alter ego, but I don't think it'd ever go anywhere other than in my own head. I will submit that my idea had no components of intimate intercourse, at least no physical ones. ^_^

I suspect Zellman could easily support with the drawing ability I remember him having a comic strip (or comic book) that had nothing at all to do with werewolves; I have no idea (and never asked the publisher of FC&S then or up until now) why he stopped producing Buster Wilde: Weerwolf, but if he is still alive and well I imagine he's still drawing (barring his arms being amputated or crippled in an accident or injury) regardless of what subject matter his drawing encompasses. But the last time I recall looking into it, I couldn't find anything obvious regarding his state of being. I chalk it up as a 'tantalizing urban mystery' and am comfortable leaving it at that.

-2Paw.


----------

